# Cleaning an aquarium for it's first use



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All!

I was just wondering how to clean an aquarium for it's first use. Obviously no soaps or anything like that.

But are aquariums usually washed or pre-cleaned at the factory?

Is a good wipe with a clean wet cloth all you need, or do you really have to wash it out a few times with a lot of water?

Its pretty clean inside - I just want to err on the safe side.

Also, how long (approx) do you have to leave new live rock (50 lbs) to cure before adding fish? It's pre-cured, and then cured again before it arrives for me. I know you have to wait until the nitrate/nitrite readings are zero, but appprox/ballpark how long does that usually take if you have a 65 gallon tank and a good filter/protein skimmer?
Thanks!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

When I set up a new tank I wash the tank out with water usually on the hotter side but generally they are pretty clean but just a precaution, some people will go as far as bleach it too. Up to you.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fill it, dump it. Ready to go.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

approx 1 week, but high variablility depending on the ammount of organisms that die on the liverock. Usually the nitrofying bacteria is in good numbers on the liverock so that helps speed things up.


----------

